

A $500 Million Week for Grand Theft Auto - blackswan
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/07/technology/07game.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
jcl
Dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183166>

------
dmix
So it sold more then Halo 3 in its first week? (Halo3 sold $300 million)

There is hope... Halo 3 is the most overrated game... but of course sales
don't equal quality. Mainly hype. So far GTA has delivered.

------
antidaily
Anyone know what the production costs were? Ad costs?

~~~
transburgh
I am trying to figure this out as well.

